# Could a tank be kept in order with no water change



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

This past weekned I pick-up a 180 gallon set-up with a 60 gallon sump. The guy I picked it up from was real kewl. We talked for over an hour about fish keeping. Anyways this guys tells me that he has been keep fish for over 12 years both fresh and saltwater tanks. I stated asking him about the set-up and how he had the sump working on the tank. Anyways he tells me that the tank is running great that he dosent use any media. So I'm like cool. And ask how often he changed the water. And to my surprise, he says NEVER. I'm like, "WHAT!". He tells me that he just adds water as needed but never took any water out, nor used media. Now the fish in had in the tank since he set it up look beautiful. He told me that the tank has been running for over 2 years and never onced changed the water, nor cleaned it in any way. All he did was make sure his sump worked and added water as needed. Then he shows me some pics of a old saltwater tank he had years ago, back when he still did water changes. He like look at the corals in the pic and how they have grown. Then he says to look at some pics after stop doing water changes on the saltwater tank and shows me some pics with the same corals but like 5x bigger. The guys tell me that the problem that he feels with many fisher keepers, is that they try to hard at keeping the water clean. And that the only reason why LFS tell people that you need this and that is because if you didnt buy it, they would go out of business. He tells me that so long as you have a wet/dry, sump, or something like that, then you will be fine. I dont know if I should believe him but his fish spoke for themselfs. So what do you guys think? Can it be done that way. Makes me wonder about the hobby.

BTW the water didnt smell and the levels were perfect when I checked them at his house.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

well im sure u will have alot of people sayign are u CRAZY only cause the routine of changing it is in our heads. i just wonder what his lvls. are if its good then its proof


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

And his nitrates (which are acknowledged to be toxic to fish) just magically disapear how?


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Let me give you an idea if his lying or not.
Go back to his tanks where he said he never did water change for 2 years, and look at the gravels or sands if it has any. It should look like black mud below it, nasty as hell. If it looks clean then he is lying to you, the only way to remove those gravel/sand filts is gravel vac, which probably he does every week if his substrates looks spotless.

I have a LFS here, and the owner said all his tanks never had any water changes and all it has is maintenance free undergravel filters. And of course his substrates looks spotless. F#$%ING LIARS!!!







So, I just walk out not bought a damn thing from his sorry ass store.
I think thats a new gimmick now on some of the LFS, is the maintenance free tanks gimmicks, since most people stay away from the fish hobby because of the maintenance requirements. Which after I explain about python gravel cleaners and glass magnets to my co-workers "4" people had bought a fish tanks. One bought a 50gallonand a 150gallon. Another one bought a 120gallon., another bought a 125gallon. and lastly my cousin bought a 135gallon ocenic tank/stand. A couple more a thinking about buying a fish tank.

I hate people that lies to get a sale and people wonder why there are so many fish returns with HITH (hole in the head desease).

Just my 2c


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

The sand looked very dirty and a lot of sh*t was on the sand but he had a pond filter running the sump and a smaller pump running to the UV sterlizer. I dont know if this is how he kept it cleaned but the levels were good. The tank housed a 24" Silver Arowana and a 14" Arapaima. I just want to get feedback from peeps who have been in the hobby for years.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I found something.....THE DENITRATOR!!!!!!! LOL

http://aquaripure.com/index.htm


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Azeral said:


> I found something.....THE DENITRATOR!!!!!!! LOL
> 
> http://aquaripure.com/index.htm
> [snapback]1012601[/snapback]​


Thats a waste of money, If you read closely that it can eliminate nitrates from well stocked tanks of upto "25 PPM" a "WEEK"!!! Which im sure in a week most of our P's tanks and Central American tanks can have easily have nitrates above 80PPM or higher. 
Also the company recommends doing partial water changes once a month, gee I wonder Why?

This product Sucks!!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Im not sure about that, at the least I would think his fish and livestock wont live as long as they could with proper maintenence.

His uv is probually keeping his water clear, if he didnt have that water would probually be coudy.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sicklid-holic said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > I found something.....THE DENITRATOR!!!!!!! LOL
> ...


So what? Combined with the maintenance you are already doing, a product that further reduces nitrates is only doing your tank good. It means your fish are exposed to less nitrates, even if it doesn't eliminate the nitrates entirely... however you could always use more than one for higher stocking, I don't see anyone saying Eheims suck because you can't use just one on a 240 gallon...



sicklid-holic said:


> Also the company recommends doing partial water changes once a month, gee I wonder Why?
> 
> This product Sucks!!!
> 
> ...


They recomend doing partial water changes in order to maintain the balance of trace elements in your tankwater, as they state in the exact same sentence you read them recommend the water changes.

I don't see why the product sucks, I think it's extremely useful and something any fish hobbyist could benefit from.

My two cents anyway


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

to begin with that guy is full of sh*t. i have one tank that changes the water once a year and it hangs on his wall in the shop but it is a gimmick. It "does change the water" becasue when he vacuum every week, he "replaces the water" but he takes out abut 30%. so i call that a water change, he calls it "replacement". The sh*t that would amount from lack of attention would be EASILY SHOW. i once did change my water for two months and the gravel almost became stained from all the mud.

i am definately throwing the bs flag on this one


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Will I guess that true but I have'ent kept fish that long. I will still do my weekly water changes


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

sicklid-holic said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > I found something.....THE DENITRATOR!!!!!!! LOL
> ...


They don't say water changes a month ...they say every few months. If you did do water changes every week with this filter then it may be a helpful tool for breeding or for a healthy tank.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I never changed the water when I use to have sharks I just added water that's it. my friend has his shark tank running for 5 years with out any water changes.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> I never changed the water when I use to have sharks I just added water that's it. my friend has his shark tank running for 5 years with out any water changes.
> [snapback]1014649[/snapback]​


How big of a tank are we talking about?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

My tank was 150 gallons and his is a 120 gallon.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

water changes are needed period in my opinion


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

I would say definately yes to water changes.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

I would say you need something. I dont waterchange but then again I use easybalance, I've never lost any fish.

There are filterless tanks around, but even then i think they change some water, i could be wrong though, its not as if ponds can do water changes


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

my buddy runs a sump with no media, its not even like a regular schedule for water changes either. he's got a 187, when the gravel starts looking like crap, he'll change out 10g by the vac, but he'll only do a water change when his fish start acting funny. his jags go to the bottom of the tank and lie motionless, his arowanas start trying to jump, the gt and jacks get way more aggressive toward each other...and then he does a change.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

water changes are esental in my opion.i do a 5% water change in my midas and piranha tank, and my mom doez the same wit her discus tank


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

corbypete said:


> its not as if ponds can do water changes
> [snapback]1026453[/snapback]​


Yes they do... it's called evaporation, (sun directly on them) rain, and ponds have TONS of algae and plants that completely use up all the nitrates and other nutrients.

All [freshwater] ponds have streams leading in and out. (Or pumped in water and drainage.)

A pond/lake/ocean/river is not even CLOSE to being the same thing as a tank.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Yes, It can be done...

You can indeed have a fully functional ecosystem in a tank.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Yes, It can be done...
> 
> You can indeed have a fully functional ecosystem in a tank.
> [snapback]1032076[/snapback]​


And trace elements magically transport themselves into your tank and become self replenishing , and fish hormones simply stop existing, and all your wildest fantasies come true like keeping extremely difficult to house aquatic snakes in the wrong water conditions and feeding them the wrong foods will have no repurcussions


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

...and you have proof water changes make a difference to a fishes life


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

corbypete said:


> ...and you have proof hormones make a difference to a fishes life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you've never taken biology or even know what a hormone is then?


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

my girlfriend hasnt changed the water into her 55. she just fills it up. she has 13 fish and all are healthy and fine. it's a friendly community tank with barbs, ghost knife, gouarmis, tetras, and more.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I guess many people will have different ideas. I myself will do water changes.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, It can be done...
> ...


why do you even question me?

I have crushed you in every argument we have ever engaged in.

his question was can a tank be fully functional without water changes.. and YES it can.

You are obviously to dumb to realise this... Most serious reef tanks rarely go through water changes. Everything is added in through a monitoring and dosing system.

Also, Please dont try and inform me about ANYTHING having to do with fish or aquatic life. I dont want your opinion, it is garbage, and i dont wish to hear it. So please, STOP talking to me. There is no need for you to talk to me again. KTHNXBYE.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

corbypete said:


> ...and you have proof hormones make a difference to a fishes life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOOOL....

I cannot believe some one just said this.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

...no need to be an asshole or anything...


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

After every water change my Ps are as happy as ever and play in the current. That is enough for me ot keep on doing it.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

just as mine are after a nice dosage.

yours are probably just cold from the water change bbrrrrr


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

i have one thing to say to the "he has to clean or his gravel would look like crap"and "where to the nitrates go" comments. for one plants use nitrates so that could solve that problem and if he uses sand it could be possible depending on his filtersystem and currents that most the crap is washed to one place and sucked up by the filter. personally i also think its bull but i wanted to take the other side just to get the idea outthere.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

"yours are probably just cold from the water change bbrrrrr "

Why would they be cold?


----------

